# Derelict Houses Suffolk Countryside



## Kezz44 (Dec 30, 2013)

Part 2 or some Christmas Exploring!!

Quick journey into suffolk to explore these two houses I have driven past many times while working. Nothing of interest inside but its off the list of to do's now. The gothic looking one is a Grade ll listed building and looks like it might be saved as work has started inside. Beautiful looking building even in its current state.





Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr

House No 2




Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr



Abandoned House by kookisuzi.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely buildings and fab pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 30, 2013)

Smashing buildings,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 30, 2013)

Rather sweet these are! thanks!


----------



## smiler (Dec 30, 2013)

They are nice, Thanks


----------

